# daten vom formular an anderes fenster senden



## HAL (9. März 2003)

kann ich daten aus einem formular per "POST" in ein anders fenster senden, als das, was in form-tag unter "action=" angegeben wurde? z.b. in ein fenster, was durch klick auf den ok-button des forulars geöffnet wurde?


----------



## Flo<H> (9. März 2003)

Du kannst mir einer Daten die du per POST versendest an eine andere Seite schicken, sie dort auswerten, speichern oder auch einfach nur ausgeben. Nur mit HTML geht das aber nicht. Dazu brauchst du noch eine andere Programmiersprache wie z.B. PHP oder Java Script.


----------



## HAL (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Flo[H] _
> *Du kannst mir einer Daten die du per POST versendest an eine andere Seite schicken, sie dort auswerten, speichern oder auch einfach nur ausgeben. Nur mit HTML geht das aber nicht. Dazu brauchst du noch eine andere Programmiersprache wie z.B. PHP oder Java Script. *



das trifft sich ja gut, ich benutze php....und wie geht es


----------



## Flo<H> (10. März 2003)

Gehört zwar hier nicht mehr rein:

Ein Formular erstellen:

```
<form method="post" action="show.php">
<input type="text" name="test">
<input type="submit">
```

show.php

```
<?php
//Daten auslesen:
$test = $_POST['test'];
//Oder bei einer älteren Version von PHP:
$test = $HTTP_POST_VARS['test'];

//Variable ausgeben:
echo $test;
?>
```

Ich hab als Beispiel nur eine Variable genommen. Kannst natürlich beliebig erweitern.


----------

